
Massachusetts revokes proposed internet sales tax due to legal defect - gnicholas
https://www.bna.com/sales-tax-slice-b73014461259/
======
gnicholas
This was due to a procedural defect — they didn't use the appropriate notice
and comment process — so it doesn't mean that Massachusetts tax is dead for
good. However, the article notes that the Internet Tax Freedom Act may
preclude local internet taxes like this one.

I'd expect MA to try again, and for companies to push back strongly during the
comment period and continue challenging on substantive grounds.

